# Meeting people/women in Alexandria



## ArabianNights

Hi all,

I am coming up to nearly a month in Alexandria, Egypt and I have started my studies here at the University. I like the city, but as I am from London, it is not comparable and I now find myself feeling bored.... the boredom is starting to set in and there is only a certain amount of times one can visit the beach and/or the shopping mall at San Stefano/Green Plaza. I am studying with a bunch of other British students at the University here - but a lot of them are younger then me and as they all came together as a group (I am not part of) they tend to stick together and although I have tried to be social with them, it doesn't always work out! They just like to go to University, then return home and sit on their bed and eat :/ and a lot of them live together in shared apartments, whereas I live on my own. Plus, as I am older then most of them (am a mature 29 year old student) we don't really have much in common. 

Are there any women's clubs or groups/Society's that I can join? I would love to meet some local women, who have a similar mindset (i.e. western mindset!) to me. The teachers at my university seem quite social-able and they have even given us their personal contact details etc, and I get the feeling that they want to social with their students outside class. However, I am not really used to doing this, its not normal in the UK to socialize with your teacher! It might only go as far as having coffee with your lecturer to discuss a dissertation or project, but that's it! I might try it, but seems pretty awkward, but they seem like perfectly nice people. 

The Americans tend to be more into socializing, but the University have kept that group away from the Brits :/

I am Muslim, so not into drinking and stuff, but would be nice to meet people over coffee 

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## marenostrum

ArabianNights said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am coming up to nearly a month in Alexandria, Egypt and I have started my studies here at the University. I like the city, but as I am from London, it is not comparable and I now find myself feeling bored.... the boredom is starting to set in and there is only a certain amount of times one can visit the beach and/or the shopping mall at San Stefano/Green Plaza. I am studying with a bunch of other British students at the University here - but a lot of them are younger then me and as they all came together as a group (I am not part of) they tend to stick together and although I have tried to be social with them, it doesn't always work out! They just like to go to University, then return home and sit on their bed and eat :/ and a lot of them live together in shared apartments, whereas I live on my own. Plus, as I am older then most of them (am a mature 29 year old student) we don't really have much in common.
> 
> Are there any women's clubs or groups/Society's that I can join? I would love to meet some local women, who have a similar mindset (i.e. western mindset!) to me. The teachers at my university seem quite social-able and they have even given us their personal contact details etc, and I get the feeling that they want to social with their students outside class. However, I am not really used to doing this, its not normal in the UK to socialize with your teacher! It might only go as far as having coffee with your lecturer to discuss a dissertation or project, but that's it! I might try it, but seems pretty awkward, but they seem like perfectly nice people.
> 
> The Americans tend to be more into socializing, but the University have kept that group away from the Brits :/
> 
> I am Muslim, so not into drinking and stuff, but would be nice to meet people over coffee
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions


Hi there, I'll start by saying that I don't know much about Alex.

However i don't think you'll have problem finding egyptian friends including those of the opposite sex. Can you not find people to socialize with at your University?

If you can't maybe go to a trendy bar or cafe with a friend of yours and if you are sociable enough you won't have a problem becoming friends with egyptians.
Simple.

BUT if you are after dating an egyptian woman (which reading through the lines of your msg you might be) then this is a whole different ball game and that does not mean you can't date egyptian girls quite to the contrary but they are complicated beings and not the easiest to deal with.....

Someone from Alex will be able to tell you which are the trendy places in the city.
From the tone of your msg you sound like you feel like an old person even though you are only 29...chin up my friend. I don't think socializing with 23 year olds is that bad.


----------



## ArabianNights

Hi marenostrum,

thanks for your response.  I am a Muslim-British female, and heaven forbid if I was to look to date Egyptian women  It would be nice to meet some, though. The University keeps us in a separate building from the locals, we study in the 'foreign' section and most of the other Brits here are also Muslim female Brits, but a lot of them come from very conservative family's and are not used to being social. Most just go to Uni, home, do their homework, sleep and wait for the next day. Many of them hate Egypt and are just waiting for time to pass until either xmas holidays or the end of the year - to fly back home. Many of them are not very social and the one's that are, tend to stick in their groups, as they all live together and when I make suggestions to do something, they politely refuse with whatever excuse they can muster. These are generally people I wouldnt socialize with anyway back home, and its kind of a situation where we have to do stuff together, just because we are lumbered in the same centre for our studies and we dont have have much in common. It would be nice to meet locals or other who have things in common with me... but Ill take some of your advise 

When I mentioned meeting women, I meant other female 'friends', through coffee meetups etc.... i'm not really accustomed to meeting those of the opposite sex, mainly due to my cultural and religious background - similar to why it might be hard for a foreign male to date an Egyptian female 

Thank you


----------



## marenostrum

ArabianNights said:


> Hi marenostrum,
> 
> thanks for your response.  I am a Muslim-British female, and heaven forbid if I was to look to date Egyptian women  It would be nice to meet some, though. The University keeps us in a separate building from the locals, we study in the 'foreign' section and most of the other Brits here are also Muslim female Brits, but a lot of them come from very conservative family's and are not used to being social. Most just go to Uni, home, do their homework, sleep and wait for the next day. Many of them hate Egypt and are just waiting for time to pass until either xmas holidays or the end of the year - to fly back home. Many of them are not very social and the one's that are, tend to stick in their groups, as they all live together and when I make suggestions to do something, they politely refuse with whatever excuse they can muster. These are generally people I wouldnt socialize with anyway back home, and its kind of a situation where we have to do stuff together, just because we are lumbered in the same centre for our studies and we dont have have much in common. It would be nice to meet locals or other who have things in common with me... but Ill take some of your advise
> 
> When I mentioned meeting women, I meant other female 'friends', through coffee meetups etc.... i'm not really accustomed to meeting those of the opposite sex, mainly due to my cultural and religious background - similar to why it might be hard for a foreign male to date an Egyptian female
> 
> Thank you


Well if you did want to date egyptian women you would not have a problem in finding one. This does go on here too 

Anyway, the setup in the uni sounds a bit of a joke keeping foreigners and locals separate. Surely that is one of the points of having exchange programmes, students from different cultures or backgrounds mingling together.

Are there any student associations you could join that include locals?
I don't think you will have a problem making friends with egyptian girls as they are generally friendly towards outsiders. 
I guess Alex uni is quite big so they must have some sort of association or something like that. That is probably your best bet.
If you make egyptian friends you will have fun, they are not generally boring people thats for sure.


----------



## SHendra

Hi ArabianNights

I lived in Alexandria for almost 6 years, left in May this year. I always found it hard to build up a social network in Alex's. I was 30 when I landed there, 36 when I left and a lot of the foreigners I did meet had different interests than myself. However all is not doomed I did make a good handful over the years but mainly Egyptians. But most of that died down when I had my son! 

There is a place I can say you could go along to but the thing is the place does sell the ole booze. But it isn't some bar as such it also a resturant and a coffee shop to. Only foreigners go there. I don't know how you feel of going there! Even if you were to use it for example to get further information in anything I or other Ex-pats in Alexs can tell you. It's called the Portaguese Club and it's in Roushdy. If you go to go up Kafu Abou hill but take the first turning right into a small road that runs behind a fruit shop your find it half way along. It isn't signed posted but someone will point you right once your in that road. It's inside a lovely villa, nice gardens etc. I'd say to nip along on a Thursday evening and just speak to some people there to get more of a feel what is on offer nowadays in Alex's. This place use to have Coffee Mornings on a Monday morning for women only but have since moved (apparantly!). Maybe someone can direct you where the ladies these days tend to meet up. If you go along make sure you take your passport or even a copy of it for ID purposes to get in! No offical membership is needed. 

Another place to nip up to for information is our British Council. When I was new in Alex's I found they had a lot of information of things like events etc. I even went to book fairs a few times etc just to do something a bit different than the malls etc! That you also can find in Roushdy at the top of Kafu Abou running in a road behind the British Embassy. 

And I know this may sound a silly idea but maybe have a word with one of your teachers see if they can point you in some direction to help you too? They prol got ideas of where you could go or what you could do to meet people of your likes/dislikes! No harm trying!


----------



## ArabianNights

Hi Shrenda and *strom,

Thanks so much for your advise  Yes, I have heard about the Portuguese club and in fact, a fellow classmate went there recently and she said it wasnt that great! I guess ill check it out myself  

Thanks so much and I will certainly take your suggestions on board!


----------



## bellzii

Hi Arabian Nights,

Well I'm not an expat but I'm from Alexandria , although I moved to cairo for work. Anyways most women your age are already married. Look I can let my older sister she's 28 get in contact with you and maybe she can help, she's married with 2 kids


----------



## ArabianNights

bellzii said:


> Hi Arabian Nights,
> 
> Well I'm not an expat but I'm from Alexandria , although I moved to cairo for work. Anyways most women your age are already married. Look I can let my older sister she's 28 get in contact with you and maybe she can help, she's married with 2 kids


Thanks, thats nice of you. I am also married, but I dont have any kids.... yet


----------



## aklhoney

*Womens Groups in Alexandria*

Dear Arabian Nights

You are welcome to come along to the following two groups and meet up with some of your fellow expats in Alexandria. 

AWA - Meets Mondays 11.00am This group is currently meeting at The Coffee Bean and Tea Leaf on the Corniche at Loran (stand alone black glass building on the Corniche about a 1/2 mile after San Stefano.) This is a wonderful venue situated right on the water with a lovely sea breeze. AWA has an average of 10 -15 at the each meeting. Order from the menu. This group also has an a couple of other social groups as an offshoot that meet to play Mahjong and Word Games.

WIACA - Elegant Coffee Morning, Thursdays, 10.30am Lobby of the Four Seasons Hotel. Cost is LE65 for morning tea. Normally 8 - 10 attend as this is a higher cost. 

Both groups are women only and have a variety of nationalities and ages. We have Moslem members in both groups. English is the common language.

These are probably more along the lines of what you are looking for rather than the Portuguese Club which is very much like a local pub and not particularly condusive to meeting slightly more mature women resident in Alex.

Hope this helps and we will see you at one of the above groups.


----------



## ArabianNights

aklhoney said:


> Dear Arabian Nights
> 
> You are welcome to come along to the following two groups and meet up with some of your fellow expats in Alexandria.
> 
> AWA - Meets Mondays 11.00am This group is currently meeting at The Coffee Bean and Tea Leaf on the Corniche at Loran (stand alone black glass building on the Corniche about a 1/2 mile after San Stefano.) This is a wonderful venue situated right on the water with a lovely sea breeze. AWA has an average of 10 -15 at the each meeting. Order from the menu. This group also has an a couple of other social groups as an offshoot that meet to play Mahjong and Word Games.
> 
> WIACA - Elegant Coffee Morning, Thursdays, 10.30am Lobby of the Four Seasons Hotel. Cost is LE65 for morning tea. Normally 8 - 10 attend as this is a higher cost.
> 
> Both groups are women only and have a variety of nationalities and ages. We have Moslem members in both groups. English is the common language.
> 
> These are probably more along the lines of what you are looking for rather than the Portuguese Club which is very much like a local pub and not particularly condusive to meeting slightly more mature women resident in Alex.
> 
> Hope this helps and we will see you at one of the above groups.


Thanks so much! Thats sounds wonderful! Unfortunately, I cannot makes the Monday morning coffee, because my classes at the University start earlier then that and I do not finish until around 2 in the afternoon. I usually have Thursdays off though.... so I might pop in there sometime. Thanks so much for the suggestions, and I appreciate it. Would be nice to meet some people


----------



## aklhoney

ArabianNights said:


> Thanks so much! Thats sounds wonderful! Unfortunately, I cannot makes the Monday morning coffee, because my classes at the University start earlier then that and I do not finish until around 2 in the afternoon. I usually have Thursdays off though.... so I might pop in there sometime. Thanks so much for the suggestions, and I appreciate it. Would be nice to meet some people


Hi there

I can understand where you are at having been a mature student for a period of time on my first visit here and finding my main interactions were dependent on other students who were here as a group. Lovely as they were they did have different interests and I joined them for some things and not others.

Unfortunately I am a 'Junior Member' here so cannot PM you my phone number. Insha'Allah I might see you one Thursday.. otherwise give me another week and then PM me and we might be able to catch up for coffee sometime one weekend.

All the best.


----------



## ArabianNights

aklhoney said:


> Hi there
> 
> I can understand where you are at having been a mature student for a period of time on my first visit here and finding my main interactions were dependent on other students who were here as a group. Lovely as they were they did have different interests and I joined them for some things and not others.
> 
> Unfortunately I am a 'Junior Member' here so cannot PM you my phone number. Insha'Allah I might see you one Thursday.. otherwise give me another week and then PM me and we might be able to catch up for coffee sometime one weekend.
> 
> All the best.


Hey Aklhoney.... thanks so much, nice to know someone understands!  I will PM you now with my phone number....


----------



## cazzataba

Hi

It's not easy to meet people here in Alexandria but once you meet a friend then they introduce you to others !

Starbucks and Costas in san stefano is where i met ladies i know ..

I have lived here over 4 years and trying hard to find people more my own age ..well i'm young at heart if not years lol !! I have been married over 4 years and we have a son who is 3 next month

I am able to meet people now during school hours 9 till 3 or have my boy tag along too if after school or evenings

I'm a muslim and wear hijab 

Also my husband dosn't mind me haveing friends round and encourages me to meet more ..

:focus:


----------



## ArabianNights

cazzataba said:


> Hi
> 
> It's not easy to meet people here in Alexandria but once you meet a friend then they introduce you to others !
> 
> Starbucks and Costas in san stefano is where i met ladies i know ..
> 
> I have lived here over 4 years and trying hard to find people more my own age ..well i'm young at heart if not years lol !! I have been married over 4 years and we have a son who is 3 next month
> 
> I am able to meet people now during school hours 9 till 3 or have my boy tag along too if after school or evenings
> 
> I'm a muslim and wear hijab
> 
> Also my husband dosn't mind me haveing friends round and encourages me to meet more ..
> 
> :focus:


Salaam,

Thats great! Thanks so much for the message. I would be more then willing to meet up. I have classes between 9 and 2pm and after that I am usually busy with assignments/assessments etc, usually I am free from Thursdays onwards, I have a 3 day weekend, which is nice 

Private message me your number, if you can  :clap2:


----------



## Summers

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello. My husband and I have just moved here from Canada and are living in Alexandria (we have a little one too) and it would be great to meet some other ladies.


----------



## ArabianNights

Summers said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to say hello. My husband and I have just moved here from Canada and are living in Alexandria (we have a little one too) and it would be great to meet some other ladies.


Welcome to Alex! I wouldn't mind meeting up at some point.... where in Alexa are you?


----------



## Summers

Hi! Thanks for your message. We are in Smouha near to Green Plaza. You?

Have you attended any of the ladies groups?[


QUOTE=ArabianNights;672301]Welcome to Alex! I wouldn't mind meeting up at some point.... where in Alexa are you?[/QUOTE]


----------



## marimar

Hi
Just wondering whereabouts in Alex most of the women on this forum are living?, if you don't mind me asking, it seems to be mostly in Smouha and Roushdy, the usual ex pat areas. Anyone from any other areas?


----------



## ArabianNights

HI I am in Miami - but I go to Green Plaza often, as they have a nice Costa Coffee, better then the Costas around me, which are small and smoky. I have a couple of telephone number from 2 people on this forum - I havent managed to get around to calling them, because I had exams over the last month or so, and now am on xmas vacation  I wouldnt mind a meet up at Costa Green Plaza sometime.


----------



## salmatetra

*hello there..I would like to meet you*

Hello, how are you..hope you are fine

I am salma, I am Egyptian living in Alex and I would love to meet you,..oh I am female I forgot to mention that.. I am graphic and web designer,I like reading and animals and hand crafts.. I am muslim too..I don't know what else I should tell you but you are welcome to ask me whatever, we can meet any day soon,...San stifano...Cilantro or Harris or whatever place you pick but no shisha place please  I guess you would approve that 


take care

Salma


----------



## salmatetra

*hello there..I would like to meet you*

Hello, how are you..hope you are fine

I am salma, I am Egyptian living in Alex and I would love to meet you,..oh I am female I forgot to mention that.. I am graphic and web designer,I like reading and animals and hand crafts.. I am muslim too..I don't know what else I should tell you but you are welcome to ask me whatever, we can meet any day soon,...San stifano...Cilantro or Harris or whatever place you pick but no shisha place please  I guess you would approve that 


take care

Salma


----------



## ArabianNights

salmatetra said:


> Hello, how are you..hope you are fine
> 
> I am salma, I am Egyptian living in Alex and I would love to meet you,..oh I am female I forgot to mention that.. I am graphic and web designer,I like reading and animals and hand crafts.. I am muslim too..I don't know what else I should tell you but you are welcome to ask me whatever, we can meet any day soon,...San stifano...Cilantro or Harris or whatever place you pick but no shisha place please  I guess you would approve that
> 
> 
> take care
> 
> Salma


Hi Salma...

Ive sent you a message


----------



## marenostrum

Just be careful. I am sure she is genuine but make sure you talk to her on the phone first and that she is not a rip off.


----------



## expatagogo

marenostrum said:


> Just be careful. I am sure she is genuine but make sure you talk to her on the phone first and that she is not a rip off.


Or a guy.

Just sayin'.


----------



## bat

expatagogo said:


> Or a guy.
> 
> Just sayin'.


To right, my savvy mother in law ( nick name , the witch) met a very nice high class woman in Alex last year, just chocolate box. We're is she today.
In court for stealing from anybody and everybody, by fraud, if you had money, and by conning if you didn't.
Bat


----------



## CatMandoo

bat said:


> To right, my savvy mother in law ( nick name , the witch) met a very nice high class woman in Alex last year, just chocolate box. We're is she today.
> In court for stealing from anybody and everybody, by fraud, if you had money, and by conning if you didn't.
> Bat


Sounds like someone I had the misfortune to meet - and all the time claiming on the internet she was a "victim". Though I would hardly class her as "high class".


----------



## bat

CatMandoo said:


> Sounds like someone I had the misfortune to meet - and all the time claiming on the internet she was a "victim". Though I would hardly class her as "high class".


No in reality maybe not high class, but in her role playing and she was good, I mean very good. 
Bat


----------



## ArabianNights

OK, now y'all are making me scared. The amount of stories that I have heard about people in Alex these last few weeks, makes me want to meet no one.


----------



## hurghadapat

ArabianNights said:


> OK, now y'all are making me scared. The amount of stories that I have heard about people in Alex these last few weeks, makes me want to meet no one.


If you listen to all of this you will never make friends.... just go and meet her and make your own mind up but don't give her your phone number until you have decided how you want to continue the friendship....reason for not giving your phone number....you will be getting missed calls forever either by her or friends she has passed it on to and most of them will be in the middle of the night...lol national passtime in egypt i'm afraid.


----------



## bat

hurghadapat said:


> If you listen to all of this you will never make friends.... just go and meet her and make your own mind up but don't give her your phone number until you have decided how you want to continue the friendship....reason for not giving your phone number....you will be getting missed calls forever either by her or friends she has passed it on to and most of them will be in the middle of the night...lol national passtime in egypt i'm afraid.


I never ever give my mobile number out, because I don't know it( I never ring myself)
And if for any important reason bank etc, I give my husbands, which I do know.
So how come at the moment I have a Ahmed calling 10 times a day or night, and sending me messages in Arabic, and obviously he's blind, because he said I was beautiful!!!
And at one point I must of been on a dating site as I had 7-10 different men calling a day for 2 weeks, and one Evan singing, sad but true!
Obviously all looking for a tired looking middle aged woman to brighten there day.
Bat


----------



## expatagogo

bat said:


> I never ever give my mobile number out, because I don't know it( I never ring myself)
> And if for any important reason bank etc, I give my husbands, which I do know.
> So how come at the moment I have a Ahmed calling 10 times a day or night, and sending me messages in Arabic, and obviously he's blind, because he said I was beautiful!!!
> And at one point I must of been on a dating site as I had 7-10 different men calling a day for 2 weeks, and one Evan singing, sad but true!
> Obviously all looking for a tired looking middle aged woman to brighten there day.
> Bat


Maybe you made the same mistake I did by calling the Metro to see how late it was open?


----------



## bat

expatagogo said:


> Maybe you made the same mistake I did by calling the Metro to see how late it was open?


Possible, but metro open 24-7 except for the 2 hours from 5-7 am when they are closed!! Which I found out when I went at 5.30 am to buy cigs cause at I'd been sitting on the steps with the dogs from 4.30 and what else is there to do!!
Maybe I should give my number out only on condition they call between 5-7 am!!
Bat


----------



## ArabianNights

bat said:


> So how come at the moment I have a Ahmed calling 10 times a day or night


Oh maybe your were mistaken! It was probably a Muhammad and I am sure that you voice was just so so so so so beautiful, that Ahmad needed to hear it countless times, before the other Ahmad got to!



> he said I was beautiful!!!


I am sure you a very very very beautiful. I am not hitting on you  I promise :juggle:



> And at one point I must of been on a dating site as I had 7-10 different men calling a day for 2 weeks, and one Evan singing, sad but true!


Have you ever heard that sqweely sound that comes out of Egyptian womens' mouths on weddings and such occasions? I am so lucky that the women in the building across likes to do it on a regular basis  Maybe you should try it, next time little Ahmad gives you a call  sqweel down the phone :tongue1:


> Obviously all looking for a tired looking middle aged woman to brighten there day.
> Bat


I am sure there are many looking for that. As well as your passport


----------



## hurghadapat

bat said:


> I never ever give my mobile number out, because I don't know it( I never ring myself)
> And if for any important reason bank etc, I give my husbands, which I do know.
> So how come at the moment I have a Ahmed calling 10 times a day or night, and sending me messages in Arabic, and obviously he's blind, because he said I was beautiful!!!
> And at one point I must of been on a dating site as I had 7-10 different men calling a day for 2 weeks, and one Evan singing, sad but true!
> Obviously all looking for a tired looking middle aged woman to brighten there day.
> Bat


Imho...most of these calls actually come from people working for the company of which ever sim card you have....or if you call a taxi or phone for a takeaway....the sad B******s save your number and not only pester you with missed calls but also pass your number on to friends...especially if you make the mistake of answering the call.


----------



## sondos

hurghadapat said:


> If you listen to all of this you will never make friends.... just go and meet her and make your own mind up but don't give her your phone number until you have decided how you want to continue the friendship....reason for not giving your phone number....you will be getting missed calls forever either by her or friends she has passed it on to and most of them will be in the middle of the night...lol national passtime in egypt i'm afraid.


hello ladies, guys:clap2:

what a nice discussion you got here, my dear arabian nights listen to her/him any place got its nice & bad guys, & the egyptians here really like foreigners and draw to them like bee to honey & some times its the same m/f
so yea be Careful but dont be scared & I have a suggestion really , don’t laugh  get two sim cards 4 your cell if u don’t like the person give her/him the one that u don’t use & if you do .that's great 
Another thing do u go to the library it a very nice place and got so many nice & respectable ppl as well 
widh you luck dear with your study & life


----------

